# Any ducks around



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

i am planing to go hunting on saturday and sunday any body have a clue were the ducks are.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Maybe you should check by Alice. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Wherever there's water. :wink:


----------

